# Paradigm Black Friday sale !



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Black Friday*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> We are offering a special discount to AT members of 15% on our standard *Black* *SOS*, *CTA*, and *BASE* units purchased on Fridays from now through "*Black Friday*".
> 
> To qualify you must :
> 
> ...





ParadigmArchery said:


> *Black Friday*


WOW Joe thats a great Deal for our Follow AT'ers!. This is a Great Opportunity Folks to Invest in some Great Archery Products. Bump Up!.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Paradigm Archery.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> We are offering a special discount to AT members of 15% on our standard *Black* *SOS*, *CTA*, and *BASE* units purchased on Fridays from now through "*Black Friday*".
> 
> To qualify you must :
> 
> ...


Bump for the Night.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

WOW ! lets take advantage of this offer Christmas is coming. I have my list ready if anyones interested


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the bump-ups guys. :thumbs_up

Thanks to everyone who placed orders, as well as to those who inquired. 


See you next Friday.


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the sale!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Back To The Top. :darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*bump*

this is a great deal guys take advantage of this seriously!!!!!!!!!!

after adding the sos my groups are extremely tight and my bow like doesnt move.

best purchase i have ever made archery related.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Folks, if your worried or have issues with balance, Noise and or Vibration. Paradigm Archery products can alleviate those issues for you. So all you'll have to worry about is the X ring or the Vital Shots!.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Black Friday sale again tomorrow. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Black Friday sale again tomorrow. :darkbeer:


Bump Up. :darkbeer:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Black Friday sale again tomorrow. :darkbeer:


and still no one asked for my Christmas list :sad:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for the night. :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

It's Friday let the Paradigm Black Friday sale start again.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

PM sent to you Paradigm,
Order inbound, and all I need to do is hear back from you! Thanks for this sale my friend!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the sale.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Paul Cataldo said:


> PM sent to you Paradigm,
> Order inbound, and all I need to do is hear back from you! Thanks for this sale my friend!


Thanks Paul. :smile:



Double S said:


> ttt for the sale.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

AAAAhhhhhhhh!! How did I miss this? Now I gotta wait till next Friday to order my SOS. This makes me sad.

-Chuck


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

*I got to wait too...*

Do I need to place my order here or on your website. I don't see basic black on the site. Definetly want the sos.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*bump*

for some of the best archery gear made today!! It's simple...IT WORKS!:thumbs_up


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great sale! Can't wait to receive my order.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Friday bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Bump and an order. Sent you a PM, let me know about payment. :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Frankmcd said:


> Bump and an order. Sent you a PM, let me know about payment. :wink:





Double S said:


> ttt.


Pm sent.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Friday Night Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

Bump for a great product!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Back up for the Black Friday sale.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Couple of pics to pique some interest..


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking good Ted. Welcome to the next level. :wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Couple of pics to pique some interest..


WOW ! TED you are styling :wink: looks great even on that Hoyt LOL


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Joe (or anyone in the know),
Am I correct that the lube inside of the CTA's is just Vaseline (or petroleum jelly)???
Is this correct? I must be going crazy, because I know you just told me the other day, but I just want to be sure this is indeed what you said was used?

Secondly, I am trying to determine how much tension I should fine tune into my CTA, which is mounted onto my Hoyt AM35.
Now with my current tension setting, the little o-ring "gauge" is showing 3/16" of travel. Of course, there is only 7/16" between the rubber bumper and the main body of the CTA, so this means there is only 7/16" of possible travel (minus the o-rings thickness of course).
SO, do you guys think my tension setting is cool, or would you like to see a little LESS travel, OR a little MORE travel allowed?
Now obviously this is not really rocket science, but I'm just trying to understand IF there happens to be a general rule on what the amount of "allowed CTA travel" should be? 
SO, my simple question is this: Do you guys think that my 3/16" of travel is enough, or should I increase tension, or decrease tension???
Thanks for any opinions/input guys. I'm REALLY enjoying my CTA, and I swear it is performing MUCH, MUCH better, and quieter than the cheap POS Fuse string suppressor that came on my Hoyt....


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> WOW ! TED you are styling :wink: looks great even on that Hoyt LOL


Thanks, but, yeah it's on a Hoyt.. Couldn't wait forever for that new Rytera to come out you know... Still waiting in fact.. :yawn: :wink:

I still have my Rytera hats for when(cough cough if cough cough) that new model ever comes out that isn't vertically challenged in the ATA department.. :becky:



I've been playing around with moving the base weights around and altering the orientation of weights/positions in the stabilizer. Interesting stuff. I really hate vbars, so when I saw the base weights, I knew I had to have them. Very functional, plus when I'm not shooting, I can use them as tiny dumbells for finger curls.. :thumb:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Paul Cataldo said:


> Hey Joe (or anyone in the know),
> Am I correct that the lube inside of the CTA's is just Vaseline (or petroleum jelly)???
> Is this correct? I must be going crazy, because I know you just told me the other day, but I just want to be sure this is indeed what you said was used?
> 
> ...



*Paul,

Petroleum jelly works great for lubing the CTA, we tested numerous oils ,lubes and greases and found good ole fashioned petroleum jelly to work as well or better than anything else....it has a nice viscosity, is scent free, inexpensive, everyone has it and it cleans up with ease. After setting the CTA to your desired location simply lube the internal bushing and spring assembly and you're good to go for several months.

3/16 " travel is pretty close to what most folks have on their Alphas, I currently have closer to 5/16" on my Am35, feel free to play with various spring tension positions as well as bumper to string distances, part of what makes the CTA so effective is its ability to be tuned to the shooters individual needs.....please keep me updated with your progress and let me know where you ultimately set the unit for your set-up. :thumbs_up*






JawsDad said:


> Thanks, but, yeah it's on a Hoyt.. Couldn't wait forever for that new Rytera to come out you know... Still waiting in fact.. :yawn: :wink:
> 
> I still have my Rytera hats for when(cough cough if cough cough) that new model ever comes out that isn't vertically challenged in the ATA department.. :becky:
> 
> ...


*I recommend 3 sets of 10 for the finger curls*. :wink:


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Joe,
-I would REALLY, REALLY like to see these CTA string suppressors functioning in a slo-motion camera/video setup. THAT would be the bomb, and we could see EXACTLY what the CTA's rod/bumper is doing in action.
I would specifically be interested in knowing about how many times the string is impacting the rubber bumper, or at least how many times it's hitting the rubber bumper SIGNIFICANTLY, with enough force to actually push in on the spring, and physically move the bumper.
Have you by chance had any access to slow motion video equiptment, upon testing and evaluation of your CTA's Joe??
That would really be sweet. Does anyone here know the approx. cost of getting into some slow motion camera/video equiptment? I have no idea, but would be interested. I know there have been a couple guys on this forum, who have stated that they have purchased, and currently own this type of equiptment. I never got around to asking them what the initial startup price was though. Anyone know?
Also, does anyone know of any company, or business which you can hire, or pay to take a quick slow motion video footage for a small fee of some sort? Doubtful, but worth looking into.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Great looking Set Up JawsDad!. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Bump for Friday.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

It's *BLACK* friday. :mg:


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Hey Joe,

Can you give me an update on my order, when it will ship?


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

Any one here?


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Joe,

Received my black SOS yesterday, and am very pleased. This thing is everything I'd hoped it would be. I have it setup for hunting at the 8.5" length with 6 moon weights just slightly offset to balance out my loaded Tightspot quiver on my Omen. 

This bow just sits dead neutral in my hands now. Just perfect. The quality is outstanding, as well. Suits this bow perfectly, and matches the quality I'd hoped for. Makes other stabs look like DIY equipment.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Frankmcd said:


> Any one here?


*PM sent. *




MOC said:


> Joe,
> 
> Received my black SOS yesterday, and am very pleased. This thing is everything I'd hoped it would be. I have it setup for hunting at the 8.5" length with 6 moon weights just slightly offset to balance out my loaded Tightspot quiver on my Omen.
> 
> This bow just sits dead neutral in my hands now. Just perfect. The quality is outstanding, as well. Suits this bow perfectly, and matches the quality I'd hoped for. Makes other stabs look like DIY equipment.


*Thanks for the kind words, there's nothing quite like the SOS. *


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*maxxis*

Joe, I really need a CTA fora 31 maxxis. Please email me at [email protected] to let me know what we need to get one coming my way. Thanks ---------Lee Martin


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Another Paradigm CTA question, pertaining to the little "o-ring travel indicator gauge", if someone could help out.

I have not adjusted the tension since the CTA arrived to me, and it seems to be set fine I suppose.
I have also noticed that when shooting the bow, my o-ring gauge shows about 1/4" - 5/16" of travel.
Now I have ALSO noticed that when just I "PLUCK" the bowstring back with my fingers as much as possible (WITHOUT EVER COMING CLOSE to actually moving the cams), I am able to get the SAME 1/4" or so of travel.

Now I don't necessarily know for sure, but one would THINK that simply plucking the string wouldn't allow nearly as much rod travel as an actual SHOT FIRED from the bow, with the string pulled back all the way to my 27" DL????
Can this actually be possible, and is it normal?
I wouldn't have thought so, but I cannot see how the o-ring gauge can lie, or give a false reading really?
Due to it's design, I see no way that the o-ring gauge could possibly move without the rod actually moving itself. SO, IOW's, it seems that IF the o-ring gauge is moving xx amount, then that always means the rod is moving that same xxx amount, right guys?
I just don't see how plucking the string could move the o-ring that same 1/4" - 5/16", like a full blown shot does??? My results would seem to suggest that the CTA spring is SERIOUSLY stiff, (not a bad thing at all), and the rubber bumper itself is absorbing most of the impact (understandable). I guess I would have never thought all of this to be possible however????
Anyone have any comment or theory here?? I just WISH someone had some good up close, SLOW MOTION video of the CTA in action. THIS would be the ultimate.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

*my bow got Para-Lyzed today*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Paul Cataldo said:


> Another Paradigm CTA question, pertaining to the little "o-ring travel indicator gauge", if someone could help out.
> 
> I have not adjusted the tension since the CTA arrived to me, and it seems to be set fine I suppose.
> I have also noticed that when shooting the bow, my o-ring gauge shows about 1/4" - 5/16" of travel.
> ...



Paul,

What you're seeing is the benefit of our progressive suppression system. The progressive design of the CTA initiates with a small amount of resistance and quickly builds to a rate strong enough to arrest your strings forward over-travel.

The spring is not as stiff as you may think, in fact its surprisingly soft with a rate of approximately 5 lbs/inch. The CTA is designed to suppress the strings forward over-travel and associated kinetic energy, not the arrows energy.

String speed and weight are the largest aspects to consider, bow poundage is relatively inconsequential, in general terms a 90# bow will have the same effect on the CTA as will a 50 # bow, *of course this only holds true with both bows using the proper grain per pound arrow.*

Both bows using the proper weight arrow for their poundage will result in similar speeds and kinetic *string* energy at the suppressor, the kinetic energy of the arrows will be considerably different, however the vast percentage of energy leaves with the arrow and is not imparted into the suppressor .....dry firing both bows would be another story altogether. A dry fired 50# bow might have its string accelerate forward at 350 FPS, a dry fired 90# bow could have its string accelerate forward to 500 FPS, since kinetic energy squares velocity you can only imagine the damage and devastation the 90# would have on bow components.

Another big factor to consider is bow geometry, a short ATA binary style bow string reacts much differently than a long ata, single cam bow string.The short tight string on a binary style bow does not produce the forward over-travel that a much longer single cam string does, each requiring different tension settings. 

The CTA is designed to soften dissipating string amplitudes which naturally occur immediately following the shot. The first string contact with the bumper obviously has the most amount of forward kinetic energy striking the bumper, string amplitudes lessen with each subsequent contact having less force and amplitude until the bow returns to brace height, since the third or fourth contact has much less energy than the first and second strike, you need a unit which is capable of dampening through a broad spectrum of forces, a linear unit maintains the same force through its range, the force needed to arrest the first contact is used to arrest the fourth contact, which essentially turns the unit into a static rod suppressor with suppression taking place in the bumper only.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Friday bump. :smile:


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

Might have to get me one of these!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

DWK5150 said:


> Might have to get me one of these!!


Pm sent. :smile:


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

Friday sale!

I got a question. If you choose not to use the offset bracket, how does it attach to the riser? Threaded end, allen screw?

I would also like to know the interior workings of it. How is it adjustable? Is the length adjustable at all? What components is it made up of? Do you have a breakdown diagram by chance? 

Well, i guess i had a bunch of questions. Thanks!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

krist003 said:


> Friday sale!
> 
> I got a question. If you choose not to use the offset bracket, how does it attach to the riser? Threaded end, allen screw?
> 
> ...



Depending on bow geometry you can remove the offset bracket and mount the unit directly to the bow, it would attach to the bow with the same 5/16 -24 bolt used to secure the unit to the offset bracket.

Internally there is a spring and two sets of Viton bushings, very simple and effective, you can independently adjust spring tension and overall rod length through the Viton bushings sets.


Please feel free to call me if you have any additional questions.

Thanks,
Joe 

(610) 285- 1535


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

:smile:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump Up.:thumbs_up


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad I was directed to this tread. I will be placing my order on Friday the 27th. If you are open the day after turkey day.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> :smile:


:thumbs_up  :teeth:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt and I will be placing my order this afternoon.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Friday bump.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

mathews xt 600 said:


> ttt and I will be placing my order this afternoon.


Please give me a call when you get the chance, I'd be happy to help you.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Friday is almost over with everyone! 

Thanks again, lmk when I can expect my order!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

What is the wait time after ordering a Base Weight system ????


----------

